# Pivot Technology Solutions (PTG.TO)



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

I've bought 9150 shares at 0.51/s last week.

It's down to 0.33 today down 2000 so far. But holding.

The stock did jump to .75 in a 2 day period after it's IPO last week.

It's and interesting company, and may by more shares soon.

I will update this page, as it continues it's mountainous battle.:encouragement:


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello again. Added some more shares at $.30/s 32250
plus the 9150 that were purchased at .51/s

Total 41400 shares now.


----------



## phrenk (Mar 14, 2011)

I just love how someone posts that they have invested over $15k in a company with a market cap of $20M, which IPO'ed for 0.5, went to .75 the next day and lost about 60% of its value in the next 20 days to go crater down to 0.30$. 

At least put a disclamer that this stock is for gamblers who don't mind losing their investment. Feels like a yahoo board when i see posts like yours.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

what does this company do? what is the motivation for jumping in?



1sImage said:


> I've bought 9150 shares at 0.51/s last week.
> 
> It's down to 0.33 today down 2000 so far. But holding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*1sImage:* Is this how you made the easy 1st million? I'm not sure since your signature is in the present tense. 

Speculating is fine, but you don't appear to be speculating in a sensible manner, ie: you don't seem to be using any risk management techniques. Even if you were playing with profit money, you should still protect your capital/profits if you want to make it to the 2nd million. :rolleyes2: 

Also, considering the volume is very low, some days less than 1K, I find it strange that you had been able to make multi-purchases at such high volume.

Making up your losses [yours is not that bad YET] in such a stock, may not be as easy as you think, as someone here recently explained to another high risk investor. For example, if you're down 50%, do you know by how much the stock would have to increase for you just to get even? If you think just 50%, you would be 100% wrong! When the stock drop is very high, like 50%+, realistically, depending on the stock, you might never recover and/or it could take a long time.

Today the volume is high @ 82,000 & stock is up .2 cents, so did you buy some more?.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Hawkdog said:


> what does this company do? what is the motivation for jumping in?


John Sculley is the reason. 
He has an amazing track record.
His success will be mine.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1sImage:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i'm done for the time being.....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Mr. Sculley, the marketing whiz who just didn't understand the late Steve Jobs.

Good luck with your investment; I'll be the 1st to congratulate you here if this takes off.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Jumped up today near the end of the day $0.40, closed at 0.39.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Little update on this post...

Not all posts are positive, as I am still down on this but have added a massive amount of shares at low bottom.
They had a pretty decent quarter and went from a negative to a positive. It hasn't shown in the stock price, but I have very high hopes for this company. There also has been some very good reviews and future predictions as well.

Now holding just over 415000 shares, I'm a few cents away now from breaking even point. I am very excited for the future of this stock for me anyways.
Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

1sImage said:


> 1. added a massive amount of shares at low bottom......holding just over 415000 shares
> 2. I'm a few cents away now from breaking even point......
> 3. I am very excited for the future of this stock.....fingers crossed!!!!


*1.* That is massive indeed!

*2.* Assuming you're $.10 cents away, ie: ACB of $.24, that is still a colossal investment for this type of stock/risk. I currently see a volume of just over 61K. 

*3.* I wish you best of luck, but I think you have a colossal reason for crossing your toes as well! :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Its less than 24, I just bought 250000 share a couples of weeks ago at 16. Most of the others at 17 and 18 Ive been spending my dividends and racking them up.

My goal is 500000 now, few more to go. 
Mostly all has been bought from profit taking this year, plus around 22000 of regular.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

PTG has been getting alot of action lately. Im over my goal now sitting at 520000 shares. 
The last 5 days of trading have been wild. +$12000, +$10000, 0, -$22000, +$20000.
Im now 2.5 cents away from hitting green.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

wow, no risk management at all... this is pure gamble, I rather go to casino


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

1sImage said:


> PTG has been getting alot of action lately. Im over my goal now sitting at 520000 shares.


You've got 520K shares?

I see average daily volume of around 135K shares.

The problem you've gotten yourself into is that you are the market. You're going to move the market when you sell your shares. It takes 520/135 = 4 days of normal trading just to move as many shares are you are currently holding.

Develop a good strategy for unloading those shares, and whatever you do, don't just sell them all at market or you're going to pound the price of this stock into the ground and cause yourself to experience big losses. I estimate that you'll need around 13 trading days ... more than two and a half weeks ... to quietly unload this without depressing the market price in the process.

If you were to dump your shares slowly over 13 days, at an average of 40K shares per day, you'll only elevate the average daily volume by 30% which may be OK - as long as you're only selling when the order book shows strong buying demand. I really hope you're familiar with all of these things.

This will not be an easy position to close


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> ... Develop a good strategy for unloading those shares, and whatever you do, don't just sell them ... and cause yourself to experience big losses ... only selling when the order book shows strong buying ... I really hope you're familiar with all of these things



james4 as another cmffer said u are amusing

what would you know about grey market penny stocks? you are supposed to stay in the little-jack-horner-sat-in-his-corner, no? papered over with 2.65% GICs & always too nervous to buy even a bank stock


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Was definitely 'amusing' to have found J4B visiting this thread. :biggrin:

*1sImage:* wow, up 30+%, and I thought I had done well yesterday when my lil biotech went from $1.30 to $1.71 in a matter of hours. each:

It's true, however, that you'll need a good strategy, plus lots of luck, to exit profitably.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I stay away from these things _because_ I know how they work. I also don't find gambling exciting

It's a fascinating casino though. You just won't catch me doing things like this. I'll be over there hugging my HISAs and GICs while 1sImage corners the penny stock market


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

*Pump and Dump?*



1sImage said:


> John Sculley is the reason.
> He has an amazing track record.
> His success will be mine.


Looks like this could be a pump and dump scheme. Even if it isn't, your success could depend on trading it as if it is.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I stay away from these things *because* I know how they work



but how do you _*know*?_ please tell us how you got to know.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie: The spirit of the lord touched me and told me how to optimize VWAP without negatively impacting the order book


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn, this thread is awesome as I read it now.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Soooo... Did James beat you with his GICs and HISAs?


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Moneytoo said:


> Soooo... Did James beat you with his GICs and HISAs?


LMFAO... 920000 shares with a ave of 0.175


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

View attachment 6257


:biggrin:


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm out now... but the stock did reach .64 and now pays a dividend of 3 cents per share a year.
It was a very fun 2 year ride that really payed off.


----------

